# Ugh. High heels = taller than your man. :(



## tara_hearts (Sep 16, 2009)

So there is pretty much nothing I can do to remedy this situation. I love high heels but when I wear them I am an inch or so taller than my fiance. Anyone else have this dilemma? What do you do? Rock flats or still wear your heels? I am lemming for these boots but they have a 4 inch heel and I am scared I won't wear them


----------



## KeishaG14 (Sep 16, 2009)

My man now is taller than me even with 6 inch heels on...  But I've dated guys who were my height on an inch or 2 taller and I STILL rocked heels...  SHOOT!!!!  When people looked at me, I just stood up taller!  I LOVE attention anyway so...  I say WEAR THEM!  BTW, I have a friend who is 5 inches taller than her new husband without heels and she still wears them and doesn't care!


----------



## abs0lutelyfab (Sep 16, 2009)

I totally agree with Keisha.  Your tallness (temporary or otherwise) shouldn't emasculate him, and if it does, then maybe there are other underlying issues.

I say wear whatever shoes you wish you wear!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Sep 16, 2009)

I've dated guys who were taller than me when I wore heels and I rocked the heels. It felt kind of cool to be taller sometimes


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 16, 2009)

I agree wear them heels girl!!!!!!


----------



## chynegal (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm 5'9  so I'm pretty tall for a girl and I've dated guy my height or some shorter my current bf is 5'7 and he dosent care....rock them boots


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks girls <3
Y'all are 100% right, I shouldn't feel self conscious nor should he. 
I'm so getting the boots.


----------



## Blushbaby (Sep 16, 2009)

If it works for Tom & Katie ...


----------



## chocoricebunny (Sep 16, 2009)

my last ex was SO tall. i miss his height. even with 5 inch heels he'd still be towering over me but if he doesn't care about the heel issue, why should you?

if anything, he should be proud his woman will stand out.


----------



## .i.hart.MAC. (Sep 16, 2009)

i definintly know how it feels, i'm 5'11 (and a half) and even in flats i'm taller than most guys. but when i'm at a party i still wear the cute heels that i love


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 16, 2009)

I feel you! One of my ex-boyfriends was 5'9" and I am 5'7", I wore heels anyway. Rock 'em!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 16, 2009)

I would wear my heels no matter what ...I never wear shoes without at least a 3" heel...I am short however 5'3 and I have never dated a guy under 6' but if I did he would just have to bring his little short butt on and keep up with me and my heels


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm 5'10 and dated a man that was only 5'8. I wore heels then and there is nothing anyone can say or do that will make me give up my heels now. I think he liked being looked at walking down the street with me and my heels. I think he felt that ppl were wondering what did he have that made an Amazon like myself want to be around him.


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_If it works for Tom & Katie ..._

 
haha true, it would help being as pretty her!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I would wear my heels no matter what ...I never wear shoes without at least a 3" heel...I am short however 5'3 and I have never dated a guy under 6' but if I did he would just have to bring his little short butt on and keep up with me and my heels_

 
hahaha i hear that!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I'm 5'10 and dated a man that was only 5'8. I wore heels then and there is nothing anyone can say or do that will make me give up my heels now. I think he liked being looked at walking down the street with me and my heels. I think he felt that ppl were wondering what did he have that made an Amazon like myself want to be around him.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha i never thought of it that way


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 16, 2009)

i'm the same height as my boyfriend, and when i wear heels, i'm taller than him.

so what?!

he doesnt care, and neither do i! i say wear your heels if you want to and assure your fiance he's still 'the big strong man'! men like to feel like they are needed for protection, opening mayonaise jars, DIY etc etc

the only thing i'd say, if ur self concious about it, on your wedding day perhaps wear flats, so that the pics dont all come out with you way taller than him! plus you'll be more comfy!!


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_ 
he doesnt care, and neither do i! i say wear your heels if you want to and assure your fiance he's still 'the big strong man'! men like to feel like they are needed for protection, opening mayonaise jars, DIY etc etc
*Hahaha isn't that the truth! Except mine is DIY challenged, I totally put together our walmart chest of drawers LOL *

the only thing i'd say, if ur self concious about it, on your wedding day perhaps wear flats, so that the pics dont all come out with you way taller than him! plus you'll be more comfy!!
*That is a really good idea and something I hadn't even thought of yet!*_

 
  ^^^^^


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm 5'7" and my husband is 5'8" and I wear heels all the time! I don't feel like me when I wear flats, lol! My husband doesn't care that I look taller and neither do I. A confident man should not feel threatened by a tall woman


----------



## dolcekatiana (Sep 16, 2009)

I say if you like them, get them. Being taller than your man is your man's problem not yours


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 16, 2009)

My man is over 6ft so he is way taller then me. I'm 5'4'' and would really hate it if I were taller then him in 4inch heels. I would say just buy the boots only if ur going to feel comfortable in them! Try finding a sim. pair with a 2 inch heel maybe, that way u'll be around his same height if that makes u feel more comfortable.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm 5'7 and my ex is 5'8. When we were still together, I wore high heels all the time. It didn't bother him when I look taller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The boots are hot, go for them!


----------



## claralikesguts (Sep 17, 2009)

i have the same problem as you... it does suck! i'm all for tradition where the male should be taller than the female.. however, those boots are so adorable they deserve to have the rules broken for them


----------



## iaisha26 (Sep 17, 2009)

Girl if you don't stop play! Lol. 

I'm 5'10", that's taller than the average height I a man. When I put on my heels I'm over 6' and I so don't care. I love towering over people! My boyfreind is 5'8", I'm taller than he is; noticably taller. 

Tell you're man to grab your waist like he's got a super model on his arm.


----------



## amyzon (Sep 17, 2009)

LOL I'm 5'10 and I wear heels daily, making me 6'2 at times, so I know how you feel!  I say ROCK em girl.  There is nothing sexier than a confident tall girl, and if you ask most guys they will tell the same thing.  Ppl ask me why I wear heels and I just look at them with this puzzled expression - um, because they are HOT and they make our legs look amazing!  Being tall isn't a reason not to wear them!


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_i have the same problem as you... it does suck! i'm all for tradition where the male should be taller than the female.. however, those boots are so adorable they deserve to have the rules broken for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I knooooow. And they are on sale, $79 marked down to $59 @ shoe station. I must have them.


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iaisha26* 

 
_ 
Tell you're man to grab your waist like he's got a super model on his arm._

 
haha I so am. Y'all have inspired me to rock all the cute heels growing cobwebs in my closet


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 17, 2009)

I think no matter how tall you are if you wanna rock high heels go for it. I've never had that problem as I'm only 5'2 and my husband is 6'4. 

I love my high heels. I just turned 47 and I hate that some people think that is too old for high heels. I'm comfortable in them since I've always worn them. I'm also shoe crazy, the funkier the better.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 17, 2009)

Girl, please. I'm taller than a lotta men ( particularly the ones that LOVE to chase me) in bare feet, so  by all means, rock your heels. If your man has an issue with it, he'll have to suck it up sometimes.


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Girl, please. I'm taller than a lotta men ( particularly the ones that LOVE to chase me) in bare feet, so by all means, rock your heels. If your man has an issue with it, he'll have to suck it up sometimes._

 
Haha i know he is def. gonna have to get over it, i'm not gonna sweat it anymore


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Sep 17, 2009)

I think it's adorable when the girl is taller.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 17, 2009)

I agree with claralikesguts when it comes to being a traditional type and wanting the guy taller. But like she and everyone else said...rock the boots! Those are REALLY cute boots!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 18, 2009)

Im 5'6 and my boyfriend is 5'10 and when I wear heels Im at least as tall as him. Nobody ever says anything, he just compliments me and thats it. I dont look like a giant. But I think sometimes he thinks Im taller than I am because sometimes when he hugs me and im not wearing any shoes he sees how much shorter I am than him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those boots are gorgeous u better wear them and act like u dont even notice that ur taller than him


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 18, 2009)

wear the heels if that is your heart's desire. hehe.

an inch isn't that much taller. don't worry.


----------



## Tahti (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm 5'8 and my bf is 6', and I'm the kind of girl that wear 4" heels every day lol... I don't mind being as tall as him, or taller if I'm wear 5" heels. I love it, and he loves it - he way prefers it that I'm tall!

If it doesn't bother your man, then it shouldn't bother you ^_^ (but IMO it shouldn't bother you anyway! I love being really tall, it's excellent and nothing's better ;D)

I'd say buy them if you like them, if it's only a inch difference that's barely anything! Just tell the man to pretend you're a supermodel and tell him he's lucky, cause the taller you are the longer the legs, and the longer your legs look with hot heels! ;D


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm 5'8" and my husband is about 5'11", so most heels make me taller than him.  He actually really likes it when I wear heels, but unfortunately I can' wear them often due to foot/ankle problems.  The only time I've decided against heels for something was our wedding, and I wore ballet flats.  I figured in that setting it would just look awkward if I was taller than him.

I like what Tahti above me said... legs look sexier in heels, especially already long ones, so your man should be loving that


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 25, 2009)

you girls are totally right, and I bought them today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in dark brown. So hot. I love em.


----------



## miss sha (Sep 26, 2009)

I can't stand it when a guy is shorter than me to the point where I don't even really find guys close to my height attractive. So I personally wouldn't wear heels around a short guy but if you're cool with it, then you rock the hell out of those boots.


----------



## hauteness (Oct 5, 2009)

Wear the heels! Guys like a woman who can rock her height. I went from having a boyfriend who was 6'2" to having one that was 5'10", the same height I am in my 4 inch heels. He loved that I was at his eye level when we went out!


----------

